# Stirrups...



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

they're acceptable.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

seriously?! Oh wow!

Thanks so much!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

well, they are in the hunter, jumper, equitation, or dressage ring!

I see quite a few of them, even at the rated shows. (well, maybe even more at the rated shows!)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok.. Would a walk trot, or walk trot canter class be classified as equtation, or would that just be a flat class?

Hmm.. i think i'll keep my regular stirrups just in case. Rather not place for something i or the horse did, rather than because i had blue stirrups.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Either way they're ok. There are almost no rules about stirrups.  

Most shows will follow the rules of USEF, even if they aren't directly affiliated. So you can get always double check on their website. Go to USEF.org under Rules and Governance. Find your discipline and filter through the pages.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks so much upnover! I really appreciate it!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

No problem! I had to double check to see if I could use my hinged HS stirrups (the non bow balance kind) in a dressage show so I actually had to look up that very question!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

oh cool!

I think i'll hang onto my other stirrups just in case.. i rather have the option of changing them the day of the show, rather than wishing i had the old pair.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

always good to be prepared!  good luck at the show!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

thanks!
though im not registered to go to one.. but im seriously thinking about competing with Vega


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah, those should be fine.  Aww, I hope you do show her sometime, she's a very pretty horse!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

what are you going to be showing in???


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Pop!

HAF- I'm not sure what I'm showing her in.. something English though.

Probably will start with a walk trot class or something... whatever my trainer thinks we'll do good in.


----------

